# Cineplex odeon cuts Tuesday ticket prices in half



## tonyvdb

Beginning September 15th Due to great ticket sales this year Cineplex Odeon will again be offering Tuesday half price movies on all first run movies in Canada and the US. Cineplex is the largest theater chain in Canada operating more than 130 across Canada and even more in the US.

I dont know if this will make me go to a movie at my local theater but some may jump on this as it does make a movie somewhat affordable again.
Half price will mean an adult ticket will be around $5 in Canada and around $3.50 in the US and will offer a 1/2 price concession stand discount package as well.


----------



## Dave Upton

Good enough to encourage me to take advantage of it!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## dradius

thanks for the heads up on this. took the wife to a matinée a couple weeks ago and it was $6.75 each :unbelievable:


----------

